# I'd like to find some Algae



## Jackalope (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm looking to find some different kinds of Algae that I can grow (not in an aquarium) for a personal research project. This has nothing to do with any institutions or anything like that, it's just a personal project. Is there anywhere that a person can go to that will give away or sell (very cheaply) algae growths?

I'm also looking for a duckweed/type plant called Wolffia, but haven't seen any available anywheres ..... anyone know of a source?

Thanks, Jackalope


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Just toss a bit of ammonia and phosphate into a container and leave it in direct sunlight. You will have a ton of algae in about a week.

These people have battled Wolffia for ages unsuccessfully, so they will probably still have it and be your best bet for getting hold of it.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ssions/59310-wolffia-worse-than-duckweed.html


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I found that aquarium water in a coke bottle placed in the sun will turn green with algae in a week or two no problem.












Zapins said:


> Just toss a bit of ammonia and phosphate into a container and leave it in direct sunlight. You will have a ton of algae in about a week.
> 
> These people have battled Wolffia for ages unsuccessfully, so they will probably still have it and be your best bet for getting hold of it.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ssions/59310-wolffia-worse-than-duckweed.html


----------

